# Dried tubifex and dried blood worm for fry



## Daft punky bettas (May 17, 2021)

Hiya , I have a few batches of fry of various ages 3-10 weeks, they currently are fed a mixture of daphnia, microworm and will eat drid food (granules or crushed flakes), I have recently bought a tub of dried blood worms and dried tubifex for my adults as treat (I also have frozen bloodworm but the oldest fry ignored it wen I cut it up for them).. 
I intend on crushing the dried worms like i do with the flakes to offer them.. does anyone know how much and how often I should give these treats to my fry please..


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

I wouldn't feed freeze dried anything to fry or adults, and especially not to fry. Even when it's reconstituted (soaked) it's barely digestable, nutritionally lacking, and probably the biggest cause of bloat and dropsy symptoms in bettas.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I usually cut frozen bloodworms for bigger fry - until they can eat whole bloodworms. 
Mix them with previous foods your fry will eat. Eventually fry will get used to chopped frozen bloodworms. 

I usually feed 2-3 times daily (what ever food). I use common pond snails as cleaners, thus leftovers don't foul my water.


----------



## Daft punky bettas (May 17, 2021)

indjo said:


> I usually cut frozen bloodworms for bigger fry - until they can eat whole bloodworms.
> Mix them with previous foods your fry will eat. Eventually fry will get used to chopped frozen bloodworms.
> 
> I usually feed 2-3 times daily (what ever food). I use common pond snails as cleaners, thus leftovers don't foul my water.


Hiya, thank u for ur response- I have tried cutting frozen and they have just ignored it and I didnt try again then.. I also have snails for same purpose and have ordered some spixi snails in case hydra return
.. I will try cutting up frozen again and see if they can work out its food lol..😁


----------



## Daft punky bettas (May 17, 2021)

imaal said:


> I wouldn't feed freeze dried anything to fry or adults, and especially not to fry. Even when it's reconstituted (soaked) it's barely digestable, nutritionally lacking, and probably the biggest cause of bloat and dropsy symptoms in bettas.


Really.. I didnt realise tbh... I ground some of the blood worm with a petsil and mortar and gave a tiny amount but unlikely I will again with this knowledge- I will try them with the frozen again as opposed to dry.. thank u for ur feedback- it is much appreciated 😊


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Feed chopped frozen together with the current food they accept. Slowly reduce other food until only chopped frozen bloodworms. It may take a few feeding sessions before they accept new food types. But they should eventually eat them. 

Good luck


----------

